# Flex App Running in Background When Closed



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

Anyone else have this issue? I just updated to Oreo and have been having battery drain issues with Google Maps. I started messing around in dev options and noticed this.


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

TwoOhEight said:


> Anyone else have this issue? I just updated to Oreo and have been having battery drain issues with Google Maps. I started messing around in dev options and noticed this.


yup!
even though i close the app. if i swipe down notifications. says You are logged in to the Amazon Flex App.. I'll click app and it'll ask for pw... so how am i still logged in again? lol


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

That's so the app can notify you of reserve blocks


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> yup!
> even though i close the app. if i swipe down notifications. says You are logged in to the Amazon Flex App.. I'll click app and it'll ask for pw... so how am i still logged in again? lol


I had that before, you have to log out first and then close the app for the notification to go away.



nighthawk398 said:


> That's so the app can notify you of reserve blocks


Were you responding to me or crimson? Because if it was me the app has never notified me of reserved blocks after I log out and close it, I always get notified through my email.


----------

